# JB Ipod : Other than Cydia what else is there?



## kb244 (Apr 23, 2002)

I only had my iPod Touch 16GB (2nd Gen, not the one that's currently out now) for about a week. I immediately jailbroke it the moment I got it (since I heard about it often and so forth) had 2.0.2 then I jail broke 2.1 when that came out. 

Anyways other than whats offered by Cydia (I have the following sources installed : BigBoss, iSpazio, ModMyipod, Site Packaging, Telesphoreo and ZodTTD), is there anything else you can do with a Jailbroken ipod... how would one go about manually installing applications found on the web as well (such as not from one of those sources automatically installed by Cydia)

Right now what I'm doing with mine (taken from another thread where I already typed it)



> BossPref
> - So that I could turn on numeric battery indicator
> - Disable Apple's Kill Switch (apple can for any reason at any time automatically kill a program you have installed on your iphone, this is especially true of any app they decide to remove from the app store)
> - Turn Off/On SSH (not sure this works, since I was still able to log in with it off)
> ...


Would be nice if there was a 3rd party IM client (aside from the IM+ from the app store or the AIM that comes with the ipod) that actually works for multiple clients and doesn't sign out when you goto the home screen. IM+ currently has a bug ever since it updated to 1.1 and won't connect.


----------

